# CPC-A looking for coding job in Jacksonville, FL



## Faith C Taylor (Aug 2, 2010)

Faith C. Taylor
4286 Windergate Drive
Jacksonville, Florida  32257
Newgirl1kv@aol.com
(904) 886-0264


Objective	
To obtain a career as a medical coder in a hospital or medical office setting.

Relevant 		- Proficient with Microsoft Word, Excel, and Windows XP
Coursework		- Knowledge of the ICD-9-CM and CPT-2009 codebooks
			- Ability to assign the correct diagnostic and procedural codes
			- Medical terminology
	- Anatomy and Physiology
	- CPC certification through AAPC

Education	
Everest University					Jacksonville, Florida
April 2009 - December 2009
Medical Insurance Billing and Coding
Graduated with a GPA of 4.0 on a 4.0 scale 

Florida Community College of Jacksonville		Jacksonville, Florida
September 2002 - May 2008
Associate in Arts degree for a major in Psychology
			Graduated with High Honors with a GPA of 3.9 on a 4.0 scale

Experience	
Chart Reconciliation Clerk
Optimal Billing Solutions					Jacksonville, Florida
January 2010 - Present
- Scanning and reconciling charts from critical care facilities throughout the United States

Optimal Billing Solutions					Jacksonville, Florida
November 2009 - December 2009
- Completed my externship in the Chart Reconciliation department that included scanning and reconciling charts from critical care facilities throughout the United States.

Office Assistant
R & D Landscape and Irrigation, Inc.			Jacksonville, Florida
November 2008 - November 2009
- Data entry (includes ten-key)
- Line locates
- Maintenance profits
- Payroll

Unemployed
November 2007 - November 2008
- Went back to college full-time at Florida Community College to obtain my Associate in Arts degree.

Document Scanner
Custom Staffing, Inc.					Jacksonville, Florida
September 2007 - October 2007
- Did temporary work for Carolina Casualty Insurance Company in Jacksonville, Florida that included scanning and batching documents that required the use of Excel and Lotus email. 

Filer
Custom Staffing, Inc.					Jacksonville, Florida
September 2007 - September 2007
- Did temporary filing and researching documents for the accounting department of Balfour Beatty in Jacksonville, Florida.

Office Assistant
Oasis Landscaping Services, Inc.			Gainesville, Florida
May 2006 - March 2007
- Data entry (includes ten-key)
- Pest Control Division production
- Processed credit cards and check deposits


References	
References are available on request.


----------

